# HELP!! ring gear problem



## trever hill (May 25, 2009)

OK from what i understand you can not put a different size flywheel in my 86 z31 Manuel non turbo, because the starter will not engage. I have taken my car apart and found that the ring gear needs changed. well "EVERY" auto store including Nissan have not the right size. they are giving me a 9 1/2 inch when mine is 10 3/4. how will this work if. 1: the ring gear will not fit on 2: it would not engage with the starter. Help me please. I am pretty sure this transmission is stock.


----------



## reddzx (Jun 22, 2006)

Nissan Parts, NISMO and Nissan Accessories - Courtesyparts.com


----------



## trever hill (May 25, 2009)

no offense, but that just put me where I was. I did figure out the problem. someone had the same problem and they never actually made the right ring gear size. so nissan said to solve the problem just buy a whole new flywheel for $350. the auto parts places are still selling the wrong ring gear.


----------



## reddzx (Jun 22, 2006)

Junk yard, or go to: 
z31.com :: Index
Z31 Performance :: Your home for all things Z31 
www.88hybrid.com 
Register at these forums ask for what you need there, someone will have it. 
Go to the want to buy section and post your needs in a thread.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

What are you talking about when you say "ring gear"?


----------



## trever hill (May 25, 2009)

When I say ring gear, I am talking about the ring around the flywheel. it''s what engages the starter with the flywheel when you turn the car over. you will not find the right size for a z31 from any after market or nissan store.


----------



## reddzx (Jun 22, 2006)

Manual transmission flywheels don't have a "removable ring gear". 
Any flywheel from a 84 to 89 5 speed NA will work. 
They all have the exact same starter and FS5W71C transmission.

There are hundreds of places you car buy a flywheel. this was a 2 minute google search

1986 Nissan 300ZX Flywheel (Clutch) Parts | NissanReports.com


----------

